
Without a keyboard - mooreds
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2014/09/without-a-keyboard.html
======
chroma
If only mobile devices supported some sort of wireless protocol for keyboards.

I agree that tablets and phones prioritize content consumption over content
creation, but that's what most people want. As Steve Jobs said: Tablets are
cars. Laptops and desktops are trucks. Trucks will still be around in the
future, but most people won't use them. After all, what would they need a
truck for?

Edit: Since it wasn't obvious, yes my first sentence was a joke.

~~~
mooreds
Sorry, is your first statement a joke? Modern phones support Bluetooth, and
here's a link to keyboards for iOS:
[http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4112](http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4112)

I disagree that most people want to consume rather than produce. After all,
more people are "producing" more than ever, especially with non text content
like images. What is lacking is depth. As the author said in his final
sentence, 140 characters and images won't really spark much discussion.

Of course authors who used a typewriter probably complained about lack of
depth when you didn't have to use white out to fix mistakes.

------
gmays
What do you think about a new iteration of language? Words are cumbersome.
Maybe it's gestures, maybe it's something else, but there's no reason we can't
communicate thought or express code in it. Written language is just so
ingrained in us (biologically and culturally) that it's how we think of
things. How long until this changes? Will it ever?

It's also interesting because the language we use shapes how we think. Is it
possible for there to be a universal way to communicate in a way that's
granular enough to replace words?

------
legulere
Oh how did people change the world before keyboards were invented?

How will people be able to create when their smartphones just have useless
stuff like cameras?

------
darkFunction
It's the distinction between producing and consuming. It's important these
days to make a conscious effort to produce more and not slip into constant
information consumption mode, which new technology seems to encourage.

------
marincounty
I have thought the same thing for awhile. I use an Ipad way too much. Meaning
I'm not really working. I think my next purchase will be something like the
Surface 4, or 5. When they get it just right?

------
qwerta
... tablets just mean less competition.

I already observed this effect with laptops. While most people enjoy tiny
screens and questionable ergonomics, guys with normal workstations are 5x more
productive.

